# coldblooded rainham



## jaykickboxer

just been to coldblooded rainham gotta say its by far the best reptile shop ive ever been to the people are realy nice and help u out as well as doing u deals evan when u dont ask, loads of realy nice reptiles instock loads of species ive never seen before in the flesh like gila monsters,beaded lizards,croc monitor and rhino iguanas and some wicked aligator snappers nothing against it but crysatl palace is my local shop and coldbloode is leagues ahead as far as customer service and selection and advice go its a bit of a trek for me but il defanatly go back next weekend.


----------



## Fangio

It's my favourite shop too, tall Paul (guy with long hair) is very helpful and the animals are good quality. The advice is good and if you ever have any problems then they'll always help.

If you're making special trips out that way for the shop then it's worth a jaunt to Jungle Phase in Hornchurch also as it's quite near Cold Blooded, and another good shop with a nice selection.


----------



## jaykickboxer

thanks mate il have a look in there ths weekend yeh paul served me his well alrite


----------



## Johelian

I must admit I love Coldblooded; I havent met a set of shop staff yet that have been so consistently helpful and friendly both in person and on the phone. Its about 60-70 miles for me, but we still visit whenever we can.

I got my favourite skink from there too


----------



## Storm Python

do they have a web site?


----------



## carpy

jaykickboxer said:


> just been to coldblooded rainham gotta say its by far the best reptile shop ive ever been to the people are realy nice and help u out as well as doing u deals evan when u dont ask, loads of realy nice reptiles instock loads of species ive never seen before in the flesh like gila monsters,beaded lizards,croc monitor and rhino iguanas and some wicked aligator snappers nothing against it but crysatl palace is my local shop and coldbloode is leagues ahead as far as customer service and selection and advice go its a bit of a trek for me but il defanatly go back next weekend.


i love cold blooded as well, but for me crystal palace is better because of the boa morph selection. cold blooded does not have any boa morphs, at least not when i was there, yet at cpr there is always a great selection. i also get on very well with darren, and he also gives you a little money off on the more expensive stuff (i.e 06 male het coral kahl for £170, as opposed to £195)

Alex


----------



## Fangio

reptile_seaford said:


> do they have a web site?


Nope, they only take cash or cheque also - no card.

Well worth a visit!

*Cold Blooded Reptile Centre*
6 Broadway
Rainham,
Essex,
RM13 9YN

01708 630135


----------



## Storm Python

cool fair enough.
will take a drive & have a peek


----------



## jaykickboxer

defanatly worth while it is the best one ive ever been to i must only live about 15miles away but theres so much traffic in london it quicker for me to go all the way roundthe m25 making it about 45miles


----------



## Storm Python

what large snakes do they stock


----------



## Rainwater

reptile_seaford said:


> what large snakes do they stock


they have 2 massive burms and another one but i dont know what it is


cold blooded is the best shop in london in terms of reptiles it has to be!! the guys in there are great and for a change its a shop which actually looks after its animals properly. im on hamm duty for him this year lol

babygyalsw2 x


----------



## gtm

Where is it?


----------



## jaykickboxer

only noticed the massive and anaconda and massive burmese and albino burmese python and red tail boas and gen tree pythons,royals,milks and corns i werent realy looking at snakes tho they must have quite a few


----------



## Rainwater

gtm said:


> Where is it?


Rainham, essex. not far from dagenham/barking


----------



## Fangio

reptile_seaford said:


> what large snakes do they stock


Pair adult burms, fairly large female green anaconda (9ft ish at a guess), usually a retic or two going through there. I got my purple phase albino retic from there and have seen a few albino retics (white phase and lavenders), tigers and super-tiger retics also. Also seen granite and albino granite burm babies there. It all depends what's available at the time I guess as all of these I've seen over quite a period of time about a year or so. For sure the adult burms and green anaconda will be there though.


----------



## Fangio

gtm said:


> Where is it?


it seems you missed my post with the address on page 1!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/96354-coldblooded-rainham.html#post1364532


----------



## Storm Python

Fangio said:


> Pair adult burms, fairly large female green anaconda (9ft ish at a guess), usually a retic or two going through there. I got my purple phase albino retic from there and have seen a few albino retics (white phase and lavenders), tigers and super-tiger retics also. Also seen granite and albino granite burm babies there. It all depends what's available at the time I guess as all of these I've seen over quite a period of time about a year or so. For sure the adult burms and green anaconda will be there though.


*DAMN FANGIO YOU ON COMMISION OR SOMETHING.*
*I CANT REMEMBER WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH LET ALONE MY LOCAL REP SHOPS STOCK LEVELS.*
:lol2:
*NICE MATE WILL GIVE THEM A CALL MONDAY!!*


----------



## Fangio

reptile_seaford said:


> *DAMN FANGIO YOU ON COMMISION OR SOMETHING.*
> *I CANT REMEMBER WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH LET ALONE MY LOCAL REP SHOPS STOCK LEVELS.*
> :lol2:
> *NICE MATE WILL GIVE THEM A CALL MONDAY!!*


Like I said it's all been there over a considerable time period not all at once! You can expect the adult burms (1 normal, 1 albino) and annie.....anything else is a bonus! Worth a trip for the croc monitor, adult rhino iggies and grown-on American alligator never mind the rest!

No sadly not on comission.....though i probably should be:lol2:

Only thing I will say is don't pay the price on the vivs as lots of them are extortionate, they usually knock the prices down when you talk to them though and do haggle fairly well. They give me discount on everything now......which is nice....livefood, frozen, animals and dry-goods. Saying that I've spent a fair bit with them and they do with most people also.


----------



## Fangio

Also to anyone going out that way who hasn't been Jungle Phase is only around the corner (about 2 miles) and well worth a look. Here's a link to their website: Untitled Document

It's a very out-of-date website though so ignore their stock list! Also Glenn there breeds a lot of morphs of different snakes which won't be on-show so ask if you're looking for something specific.


----------



## darkdan99

COldbooded is great!

He currently has retics, burms an albino female retic, baby green condas, and normal BCI's in. 

Think he may have a few dwarf boas too...


----------



## Rainwater

reptile_seaford said:


> *DAMN FANGIO YOU ON COMMISION OR SOMETHING.*
> *I CANT REMEMBER WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH LET ALONE MY LOCAL REP SHOPS STOCK LEVELS.*
> :lol2:
> *NICE MATE WILL GIVE THEM A CALL MONDAY!!*


he introduced cb to me last year lol


----------



## Fangio

Rainwater said:


> he introduced cb to me last year lol


Hey Jenna, how come you've got a different username?


----------



## gtm

did you happen to notice what tortoises they had there?


----------



## Andy b 1

jaykickboxer just noticed you live in wimbeldon, you don't follow AFC wimbeldon (footy club) by any chance do you?


----------



## rachel132002

Last week or weekbefore there were:

Hermanns
Horsefiled
Spur Thigh
Indian Star i think

couple other too maybe, i usually just get sidetracked by snakes lol


----------



## gtm

Thanks Rachel.


----------



## Rainwater

Fangio said:


> Hey Jenna, how come you've got a different username?


i felt like a change sweetie pie...well done for catching on lol



rachel132002 said:


> Last week or weekbefore there were:
> 
> Hermanns
> Horsefiled
> Spur Thigh
> Indian Star i think


and they're all gorgeous, theres loaddds!!


----------



## piehunter

I think its great. Got my Tegu and Cham from them

All the staff are passionate about about herps, the vivs are all clean, staff are very approachable and friendly and are always at the ready to dish out advice when need be.

I adore the croc monitor, always stand and watch him for a while, such an interesting creature :flrt:


----------



## bomb

Don't suppose they've got a female black blood python dark head one though there do they?

I've never been there, Rainham's a bit of a drive from where I am I tend to get a bit lost when going into essex as everything looks the bloomin same.


----------



## nuggett5

Im going to have a look this weekend ! cant wate!


----------



## freekygeeky

have to say - i wasnt that impressed at all..  sniffle - and we drove miles to get there!!!


----------



## The Fool

The shop as a whole is good, and some vets who arent hugely inexperienced in reptiles in the Essex area recommend calling them for advice. 

I wasnt overly impressed by the water quality in the Alligator snapper, i know they dont tend to move a lot, but that tank isnt very good for it either. If anyone here works there - that needs looking into. 

I can find fault with nothing further i think. 

Make a mental note - if you intend to travel by train there is a Rainham in both Essex and Kent. Only a fool will go to Kent (but if you do, please tell us!). The shop is literally a stones throw from the station, which is easily accessible from central london from Fenchurch Street. I think its about 6 minutes to Barking too, and passes through the Holy Land (Dagenham). So the connections to tube etc are very good.


----------



## Fangio

bomb said:


> Don't suppose they've got a female black blood python dark head one though there do they?
> 
> I've never been there, Rainham's a bit of a drive from where I am I tend to get a bit lost when going into essex as everything looks the bloomin same.


Rainham isn't too far to drive from East London. It's just the other side of Dagenham on the A13. It's worth the trip. If you don't fancy driving it then Rainham train station is pretty much right outside the shop.


----------



## Andy b 1

what the cheapest snake they have in stock please?


----------



## Fangio

Andy b 1 said:


> what the cheapest snake they have in stock please?


:lol2: Go there and find out for yourself.


----------



## jaykickboxer

nah i dont support afc wimbedon although my mate plays for em or did last i herd aint seen him for about a year dont realy follow football any more although i used to go seee palace alot when i was young as im from croydon,but lost interest when i realised i wouldnt be a pro couple of people i went to school with have made it tho like steven sidwell think hes on 52000grand a week now alrite for sum


----------



## Trice

I like cold blooded, always go there for my live foods and frozen foods. Always end up spending some time having a chat or having a browse at the animals in there too


----------



## carpy

freekygeeky said:


> have to say - i wasnt that impressed at all..  sniffle - and we drove miles to get there!!!


yes, but you drove to get the lotls!


----------



## carpy

Fangio said:


> Rainham isn't too far to drive from East London. It's just the other side of Dagenham on the A13. It's worth the trip. If you don't fancy driving it then Rainham train station is pretty much right outside the shop.


yea, its on the c2c line - always go there on that line from west ham - works a treat if you can bear walking 50 yards!


----------



## rachel132002

There's also a pub just before it for those who need a rest doing those 50yds lol


----------



## Andy b 1

jaykickboxer said:


> nah i dont support afc wimbedon although my mate plays for em or did last i herd aint seen him for about a year


chelmsford city is playing wimbeldon soon, whats ur mates name?


----------



## axeblokie

I was at Cold Blooded yesterday, travelled all the way from Manchester to collect some Ball Python Morphs that Mike Wilbanks (Constrictors Unlimited) is storing there.
And I must say, the customer service from those guys is second to none, they went out of their way to find out why one of my snakes wasn't there :2thumb:.
The store and staff are far superior to any store I've been to in Manchester and the sheer selection of animals is just astounding :mf_dribble:
After this brief trip there, I'm definitely going back again!!

Furthermore they gave me a tour of their new breeding centre/reptile zoo, to be finished after Christmas, and from what i saw, it's going to be quite a set up.


----------



## essexman

*this is paul*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::blush::blush::blush:


sorry ladies but its his best picture


----------



## Fangio

OMG!!!! I wish I hadn't seen that.......though I will mention it next time I'm in the shop!:lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames

:lol2:i wanna puke...


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

Whoop whoop! We loves a bit of comical nudity!


----------



## jaykickboxer

sooo wrong, just noticed that football thing alex tapp,is my mate


----------



## rachel132002

Well that's disturbing though i will gladly laugh at paul when i'm next there now lol


----------



## White_raven666

OH NO!!!!!! weve got dirt on him now. HEHEHEHEHE:devil:


----------



## 15060

Im Never gonna see Paul in the same light again............:lol2: As a nurse, ive seen some sights but this takes it!........, and considering hes a reptile expert, ........I dont thing much of his SNAKE........:lol2:​


----------



## Willenium

Rofl I'll never see that shop in the same way again :no1:


----------



## skullcandy

oh im soooooo gonna make him blush on friday, to be honest though i did used to have a thing about him, but since ive seen that i can safely say its over LOL


----------



## Rainwater

essexman said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> 
> sorry ladies but its his best picture


Saying he lets people into his house when he's only wearing his boxers is one thing...but this is priceless lmaooo


----------



## andur

*well*

coldblooded to have a reputation of being eager to serve you. just pauls way of trying to please the gay community cant see him doing much damage with that pocket python though!:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex

I am so glad I read the comments about his "pocket python" after going to Cold Blooded yesterday or I may just have died! lol (or looked for proof of said "pocket python" and hoping it was cold that day)


----------



## mellage

i brought this up while in was in there yesterday, oh how everyone laughed


----------



## sushigeezer

essexman said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> 
> sorry ladies but its his best picture


can I print that out and take to Paul ? :devil:


----------



## essexman

sushigeezer said:


> can I print that out and take to Paul ? :devil:


 
sorry a bit late in answering....

*be my guest* 


you can always leave a few laying about aswell:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

omg, i can never look at paul the same way again lmao. A great shop tho and really nice staff, can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## johndavidwoods

I got a pair of Bredls there and must agree with everybody - they couldn't have been nicer or more helpful. 

I did like the anaconda!


----------



## sushigeezer

I will probably go there today to check on stuff they bring back from Hamm


----------



## pythonpower

*cold blooded*

was over that way to pick a snake up and was told its a great place so went there today great shop didn't get to speak to any of the staff the shop was proper busy!!! some amazing reptiles in there with the big burms and huge green anaconda errrrm crocs and crocodile monitors of course and so on and so on lol absolutely loads of reptiles there highlight of the 320 mile road trip :lol2:


would recommend to anyone !!


----------



## neonlaurie

pythonpower said:


> was over that way to pick a snake up and was told its a great place so went there today great shop didn't get to speak to any of the staff the shop was proper busy!!! some amazing reptiles in there with the big burms and huge green anaconda errrrm crocs and crocodile monitors of course and so on and so on lol absolutely loads of reptiles there highlight of the 320 mile road trip :lol2:
> 
> 
> *would recommend to anyone* !!


same here its our local ^^


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

my other half saw paul and bought this up, he doesn't seem to mind being a pin up on the net :lol2:


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham

Storm Python said:


> do they have a web site?



they do need a website


----------



## essexman

paul knows loads about reptiles but nowt about computers... stock changes too quick as well


----------



## Victoria_O

A little off topic but does anyone know when James from Coldblooded gets married only he's been great too us and we wanted to wish him well with a card!

Thanks Vicki x


----------



## essexman

24th april


----------



## PythoCrazy:)

Went to cold blooded today.
Awesome and what a great bunch!
The choice was brilliant and like someone else mentioned some really unusual species.
Alligator and croc monitor are awesome, not to mention the collosal burms 
Def worth a visit!!!!


----------



## Rainwater

essexman said:


> paul knows loads about reptiles but nowt about computers...


Hey but he has a digi cam now lol


----------



## Dustcart

Got my very first snake from Coldblooded a good few years ago. A little albino corn. They were great in that shop, very helpful etc. Haven't been in there for a couple of years or so though.


----------



## GAD58Y

is cold blooded open over the bank holiday weekend?opening & closing times would be great.


graeme


----------



## nikki_j

think its open 11 till 5 over bank hols


----------



## GAD58Y

nikki_j said:


> think its open 11 till 5 over bank hols


thank you

graeme


----------



## constrictor24

cold blooded is great my local shop and they seem to be stocking some bosc monitors soon so cant wait.wanted a tegu but out of my price range. Paul and the rest are really helpful and will definately help you with any questions.
The GIANT BURMS are beautiful


----------



## Dave-Flames

£79 for a baby bosc is a tad overpriced though,,


----------



## georgieabc123

i know this thread is old but i bet paul would knock a bit off the price :2thumb:


----------



## gekox

do they sell cresties by any chance?


----------



## Dave-Flames

georgieabc123 said:


> i know this thread is old but i bet paul would knock a bit off the price :2thumb:


Yeah a bit.. not enough though lol


----------



## Taiga_Shinjiro

Any female leopard geckos at Cold Blooded? If so, anyone know average prices for them there?
Heard good things about Cold Blooded and want to pay them a visit in the very near future.


----------



## rybuzz

Does anyone know the postcode for the coldblooded 'zoo', (used to ba A&A pets and aquatics) can't seem to find it online.

Cheers,
Raz


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Taiga_Shinjiro said:


> Any female leopard geckos at Cold Blooded? If so, anyone know average prices for them there?
> Heard good things about Cold Blooded and want to pay them a visit in the very near future.


 I've had a lot of leo's off them, they always have a big range. Price wise it depends what you're after as they have a lot of morphs and if you get talking to Paul he normally does a good price.


----------



## pixie_bex

Is it open already??



rybuzz said:


> Does anyone know the postcode for the coldblooded 'zoo', (used to ba A&A pets and aquatics) can't seem to find it online.
> 
> Cheers,
> Raz


----------



## rybuzz

Not sure but i'm collecting my snakes from Bob Clark there.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

i was told it opens 30th may by paul unless thats changed.


----------



## Dave-Flames

no still opens 30th.. looks nice to.. the entry charge as not been confirmed yet though,,


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

cool, i'll definately be paying a visit.
Nice site by the way, i can't believe i've never been to your shop its not too far from me!


----------



## Dave-Flames

everyone says that lol..


----------



## tegu66

Dave-Flames said:


> everyone says that lol..


i have and it's dangerous coz dave buy's stuff in he knows i want just before i go there.... ackies-black trees!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## DaveAnscombe

I maid the trip up to cold blooded a few mothns back from hampshire because my sister who is a novice said its a good place....

on the out side i though ohhhh just the normal reptile shop...but its far far far more than that..plenty of stock...all vivs clean and tidy..helpful advice from the tall guy with long hair(paul) Nice bunch of staff....place was actually packed sardine method of moving around the store

Was over the mood to see other iguana species other than green iguana such as...colombian/rhino/fiji/

I was also told that they can get pretty much any reptile you desire...

if thats the case id like 3 adult )C water Dragons2thumb:

Probably one of the best reptile stores ive been to...

WHATS THIS COLDBLODDED ZOO ????? ANOTHER STORE RAN BY PAUL AT COLD BLOODED????????????? ID LIKE MORE INFO ON THIS


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

never visited the shop but our blue trees where originally from there, rang up and talked to paul about them and he was great, gave me loads of info i needed etc. So their aftersales are top notch too


----------



## White_raven666

Their zoo opened today

OMG very imrpessive. Some serious money spent down there!!!!!!
absolutley beautiful tanks, huge enclosures 

VERY IMPRESSED!!!
everyone you need to cheak this place out!!


----------



## The Fool

Very impressive there. Popped in today with Nblade, get down there!


----------



## DaveAnscombe

Right im getting far to exited about this cold blodded zoo.....gonna have to take another trip up this month......


----------



## kewxedge

Cold Blooded Zoo?

When, where, what?!


----------



## kewxedge

Also - what time is this place open til Monday > Friday?


----------



## blood and guts

Its only open sat and sun, sorry cant remember the hours and havent been myself yet but herd nothing then good from friends who have been.


----------



## blood and guts

Went today and wow they sure have done a great job of the place, well worth the visit and will deffently be going again:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## GILA

Why go again? It's going to be exactly the same next time apart from more bearded dragons and the same stuff they had in the shop in the first place that they didn't charge you to look at.


----------



## blood and guts

May be some of the stuff as was in the shop but there in huge enclosures and i enjoyed watching the animals moving about, plus next time i will have my camara. 
Yes its worth a second visit maybe more.


----------



## NBLADE

GILA said:


> Why go again? It's going to be exactly the same next time apart from more bearded dragons and the same stuff they had in the shop in the first place that they didn't charge you to look at.


 
why more bearded dragons?


----------



## sushigeezer

kewxedge said:


> Cold Blooded Zoo?
> 
> When, where, what?!


it's just around the corner - few minutes walk. Impressive. Looks much better than Reptile House @London Zoo... worth visit.
There is donation of £1 per child and £2 per adult.

Elvis is happy in his new massive enclosure!

things like Gila Monster gives me creeps but is fascinating at the same time!


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

cold blooded is amazing!
i bought my red eyes from there
im buying a gecko at the moment, tangerine het raptor(as theyve named him)
and im buying a corn snow!
paul is immense, best guy to talk about reps too!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

i liked it so much i'm going back with my neices next weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Dragon.

try living reef aquatics darford best shop ever got anything you want !!


----------



## VdubS

Hi,

Ok i know this is quite an old post broght up but thought id answer to this insted of start a new post..

Does anyone know if they have any 09 male hatchling albino burms in?

cheers,


----------



## Dave-Flames

no they didnt last weekend but are expecting some.. after one too lol


----------



## VdubS

Dave-Flames said:


> no they didnt last weekend but are expecting some.. after one too lol


Cool sounds good mate, you'll have to let me know when you know they have some in! Dont suppose you discussed price with them did ya?


----------



## Metal_face

VdubS said:


> Cool sounds good mate, you'll have to let me know when you know they have some in! Dont suppose you discussed price with them did ya?


ill find out for you tomorrow if i remember :bash: lol


----------



## VdubS

Metal_face said:


> ill find out for you tomorrow if i remember :bash: lol


cool, youve probably left now but if you havent...Dont forget.. :lol2:

Cheers,

:2thumb:


----------



## GILA

VdubS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok i know this is quite an old post broght up but thought id answer to this insted of start a new post..
> 
> Does anyone know if they have any 09 male hatchling albino burms in?
> 
> cheers,


 
if they do they will be stupidly over priced as usual!


----------



## tegu66

Dragon. said:


> try living reef aquatics darford best shop ever got anything you want !!



i have never seen a monitor in there and thats all i want :lol2:


----------



## tegu66

GILA said:


> Why go again? It's going to be exactly the same next time apart from more bearded dragons and the same stuff they had in the shop in the first place that they didn't charge you to look at.





GILA said:


> if they do they will be stupidly over priced as usual!



have you even been....there was not a full grown tegu in the shop nor a adult female retic or gila or beaded lizards or a water monitor or and eye lash viper... shall i continue?

two quid wont exactly break the bank...and it's for a good cause, as a reptile lover i'm happy to pay it and have been 3 times since it opened and am going again at the weekend and it's only asked as a contribution not mandatory so wheres the problem...most herp lovers would be happy to do their bit to conserve and re home large/special species and help towards captive breeding?

also where do you get over priced i travel over the water to cold blooded as they are cheaper than anywhere near me?

oh and half my collection come from there all are lovely animals that i havent had so much as a problem with!

rant over....


----------



## GILA

tegu66 said:


> have you even been....there was not a full grown tegu in the shop nor a adult female retic or gila or beaded lizards or a water monitor or and eye lash viper... shall i continue?
> 
> two quid wont exactly break the bank...and it's for a good cause, as a reptile lover i'm happy to pay it and have been 3 times since it opened and am going again at the weekend and it's only asked as a contribution not mandatory so wheres the problem...most herp lovers would be happy to do their bit to conserve and re home large/special species and help towards captive breeding?
> 
> also where do you get over priced i travel over the water to cold blooded as they are cheaper than anywhere near me?
> 
> oh and half my collection come from there all are lovely animals that i havent had so much as a problem with!
> 
> rant over....


Erm im guessing your reasonably new to cold blooded then.. as they have had the water monitor, gila and beaded in the shop before.....

that wasnt my point though. my point was that why would you want to go again to see the same animals? 

i know the animals are well looked after by most of the staff but one or two i know are useless..

my local near southend is much cheaper. i buy my animals for almost half what cold blooded are asking. yes paul "will do you a good deal" but usually its still not as cheap as i get it from my local..

i just think there are better and cheaper shops in essex and dont understand the cold blooded :censor: sucking!!


----------



## dee12

VdubS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok i know this is quite an old post broght up but thought id answer to this insted of start a new post..
> 
> Does anyone know if they have any 09 male hatchling albino burms in?
> 
> cheers,


Try wildwater in westcliff i know they have male and female 09 albino burms in stock


----------



## tegu66

GILA said:


> Erm im guessing your reasonably new to cold blooded then.. as they have had the water monitor, gila and beaded in the shop before.....
> 
> that wasnt my point though. my point was that why would you want to go again to see the same animals?
> 
> i know the animals are well looked after by most of the staff but one or two i know are useless..
> 
> my local near southend is much cheaper. i buy my animals for almost half what cold blooded are asking. yes paul "will do you a good deal" but usually its still not as cheap as i get it from my local..
> 
> i just think there are better and cheaper shops in essex and dont understand the cold blooded :censor: sucking!!



the water monitor has never been in the shop...fact!

if there are better shops in essesx for all round service then please name them coz i for one would like to check them out?

there is nothing i have asked cold blooded for that they havent delivered on. they will take returns and offer sound advice etc and also dont sell lizards to numptys just for the money like other places.

the reserve has just started up and has an amazing collection in there that will be added too.... that comment about going back to see the same animals over and over is dumb....if you have been to a zoo or a shop you never go again coz it has the same stuff??? if that was the case everywhere would be out of business!


----------



## tegu66

"dont understand the cold blooded :censor: sucking!!!"

not in the shop everyday but never seen this before....must have missed it

can i just add i'd rather pay 20 - 30 quid more for an animal that has been either captive bred or enter the country in a healthy state, is fed well looked after well and kept in the right conditions.

how many shops turn the temps down on aressive animals for a sale...i can put my hand on my heart and say i have read on cold bloodeds viv's "attitude problem" when something has been even remotely agressive. have even known them take stuff off display because it was stressed! they dont lie they tell it how it is and they dont sell shit reps. it's not just about cheap....quality over quantity?


----------



## Dan09

Cold blooded is over priced, but they have healthy animals. Paul is very help full and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## tegu66

Dan09 said:


> Cold blooded is over priced, but they have healthy animals. Paul is very help full and will answer any questions you have.



still dont think it is but then i'm a beliver of you get what you pay for! hey everyones entitled to an opinion!


----------



## steelpanther

Dunno what your problem is Gila!!!...the pool at that reserve is big enough for ppl to get in never min the caiman.


----------



## royal gecko

I dont often get involved by i would love you Gila to explain the one or two staff that dont know much, Cold blooded only have 4 staff and im pretty sure they will take the reptile challenge with people on here. I think its sad that it turns into petty insults. Opinions are fine but personal comment are not good. It seems clear to me that Gila has an interest in another shop and feels the best way to compete is to character assasinate the oposition. (9 posts and 7 about coldblooded - coincidence ????) You get what you pay for and to me quality of animals is more important than any discount


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

jealous much Gila:whistling2:


----------



## tegu66

steelpanther said:


> Dunno what your problem is Gila!!!...the pool at that reserve is big enough for ppl to get in never min the caiman.


it's bigger than london zoos lol


----------



## royal gecko

I wouldnt worry about arguing ...Tegu some people cant tell the difference between croc monitors and water monitors :whistling2: . Kind of sad when they make such a fuss .


----------



## tegu66

royal gecko said:


> I wouldnt worry about arguing ...Tegu some people cant tell the difference between croc monitors and water monitors :whistling2: . Kind of sad when they make such a fuss .


ha ha i love it,

someone that hates the place sure goes in there alot to know all what they do!


----------



## GILA

i used to go there a lot as i didnt know of anywhere else.. only 4 staff? i think someone cant count! i know of 7! i never at any point said the tank at the reserve where not big enough. as far as i remember the water monitor was in the tank the conda was in for a short while. 

you need to check your facts before trying to belittle me! 

i think the shop is over priced, i think the shop itself is dirty and stinks, MOST of the staff really know there stuff one or two dont know as much, one carrys mites everywhere he goes. 

most of my posts are aimed at one person as i seriously dislike the guy.. it just happens that he works for them. 

i dont have a problem as such with the shop or the 3 main guys there. 
the animals in there care get the upmost care. 

i personally order most my stuff online as im unemployed so makes it cheaper and easier for me to do that!

i never said there was a better all round shop i just said i liked my local better due to the prices.


----------



## tegu66

GILA said:


> i used to go there a lot as i didnt know of anywhere else.. only 4 staff? i think someone cant count! i know of 7! i never at any point said the tank at the reserve where not big enough. as far as i remember the water monitor was in the tank the conda was in for a short while.
> 
> you need to check your facts before trying to belittle me!
> 
> i think the shop is over priced, i think the shop itself is dirty and stinks, MOST of the staff really know there stuff one or two dont know as much, one carrys mites everywhere he goes.
> 
> most of my posts are aimed at one person as i seriously dislike the guy.. it just happens that he works for them.
> 
> i dont have a problem as such with the shop or the 3 main guys there.
> the animals in there care get the upmost care.
> 
> i personally order most my stuff online as im unemployed so makes it cheaper and easier for me to do that!
> 
> i never said there was a better all round shop i just said i liked my local better due to the prices.



so basically was a pretty pointless thread post on as you have pretty much taken bback everything you said???

if you have a problem with someone take it up with them dont try and bring the shop down because of a personal grudge....you will lose regardless. it hasnt been running all that time and all that well for no reason! 

and yes the shop needs a bit of a tart up but thats about to happen now he reserve is finished!


----------



## blood and guts

GILA said:


> Erm im guessing your reasonably new to cold blooded then.. as they have had the water monitor, gila and beaded in the shop before.....
> 
> that wasnt my point though. my point was that why would you want to go again to see the same animals?
> 
> i know the animals are well looked after by most of the staff but one or two i know are useless..
> 
> my local near southend is much cheaper. i buy my animals for almost half what cold blooded are asking. yes paul "will do you a good deal" but usually its still not as cheap as i get it from my local..
> 
> i just think there are better and cheaper shops in essex and dont understand the cold blooded :censor: sucking!!


Well knowing ALL the shops in this part of essex well cold blooded are deffently the best of the lot by miles in many cases (billiricy and noahs ark being the two worst).

Yes some of the animals where in the shop but look at the set ups there in now, well worth two quid to see and as animals will be active at diffrent times it will be worth going again (just like a zoo, or you saying colchester and london warrent one visit and thats it?).

Seems all your posts on this forum are of a bashing nature, to me this says your only here through some sort of vendeta and not through a love and respect of reptile keeping.


----------



## GILA

tegu66 said:


> so basically was a pretty pointless thread post on as you have pretty much taken bback everything you said???
> 
> if you have a problem with someone take it up with them dont try and bring the shop down because of a personal grudge....you will lose regardless. it hasnt been running all that time and all that well for no reason!
> 
> and yes the shop needs a bit of a tart up but thats about to happen now he reserve is finished!


 
no all my points still stick, i think the place is over priced and i still dont see why you'd keep going back to the reserve to look at the same animals. i would only go to a place once to check it out. 

you go to a shop to see what new they have in and at the shop you see something new every week but at the reserve you won't...


----------



## blood and guts

GILA said:


> no all my points still stick, i think the place is over priced and i still dont see why you'd keep going back to the reserve to look at the same animals. i would only go to a place once to check it out.
> 
> you go to a shop to see what new they have in and at the shop you see something new every week but at the reserve you won't...


Just thinking aloud here, may be a bit of a silly idea but how about putting instead of stalking the forum for posts about cb so you can slate them try and maybe offer some help and adive, share some info and pics of your animals or give ideas of other places to go.

Many of us will be happy to go to the reserve time and again, so get over it!


----------



## GILA

we as i said i do have a verndeta as such..

i do love reptiles and most animals..

oh and you missed wiltons off your list of worst shops..


----------



## blood and guts

GILA said:


> we as i said i do have a verndeta as such..
> 
> i do love reptiles and most animals..
> 
> oh and you missed wiltons off your list of worst shops..


wiltons has there ups and downs but the two places i mention make them look like they only have ups!


----------



## GILA

never been to noahs ark but heard many bad things, someone told me they had a water dragon with such bad rub its bottom jaw was nearly totally gone.


----------



## McDirty

GILA said:


> i used to go there a lot as i didnt know of anywhere else.. only 4 staff? *i think someone cant count!* i know of 7! i never at any point said the tank at the reserve where not big enough. as far as i remember the water monitor was in the tank the conda was in for a short while.
> 
> you need to check your facts before trying to belittle me!
> 
> i think the shop is over priced, i think the shop itself is dirty and stinks, MOST of the staff really know there stuff one or two dont know as much, one carrys mites everywhere he goes.
> 
> most of my posts are aimed at one person as i seriously dislike the guy.. it just happens that he works for them.
> 
> i dont have a problem as such with the shop or the 3 main guys there.
> the animals in there care get the upmost care.
> 
> i personally order most my stuff online as im unemployed so makes it cheaper and easier for me to do that!
> 
> i never said there was a better all round shop i just said i liked my local better due to the prices.


Yes, and his names Gila. Is that why your not working at the moment??

I would love for you to name the 7 staff.

If you dont like it, dont go there, simple. I think its a bit childish to try and run down a shop that has a massive customer base and has been sucessfully up and running for many years.

If they were so over priced, why would so many other shop keepers buy animals from them to sell in there own shops??


----------



## GILA

i do no longer go there.. i stick to online of sometimes my local..

no im unemployed as i have a spinal injuries after a car crash last year!

Any shops that buy get them at a trade price. noone can pay full price and sell them. as most places double that what they paid. in that case everyone would be selling beardies for £150!


----------



## McDirty

GILA said:


> i do no longer go there.. i stick to online of sometimes my local..
> 
> no im unemployed as i have a spinal injuries after a car crash last year!
> 
> Any shops that buy get them at a trade price. noone can pay full price and sell them. as most places double that what they paid. in that case everyone would be selling beardies for £150!


I never said they paid full price, i know how business works.

But if there normal prices were inflated, wouldnt there trade prices be too??

you still havent named the 7 staff


----------



## Metal_face

Dear Gila

I really dont mind people commenting about shops bad points as it makes people aware of what to look out for. The comments you have made on the other hand seem to be more a personal attack against members of the staff at cold blooded than criticism. I think you might want to use the search button and look at the comments about cold blooded. I believe you will find that most people who have visited the shop would class it as one of the best in the country, especially for their varity of stock, customer service and their knowledge of all things reptillian.

I agree with the opinions of royal gecko and many others I have spoke to that you are infact an owner/member of staff at a "rival" shop. If this is the case then you are a very petty childish individual. 

Could you please explain why it is you are trying to bring down the very good name of a shop which has taken many years of hard work to get to the respect and reputation it has now? Or better still, as my taxes are paying you to sit at home on the net slagging people off, why dont you pop down to the shop tomorrow morning, lets say around 11? that way I can introduce you to the guys in the shop and we could discuss what you feel the problems are and I am sure they would be more than happy to explain anything to you or straighten out any problems.

All the best
Ryan


----------



## tegu66

Metal_face said:


> Dear Gila
> 
> I really dont mind people commenting about shops bad points as it makes people aware of what to look out for. The comments you have made on the other hand seem to be more a personal attack against members of the staff at cold blooded than criticism. I think you might want to use the search button and look at the comments about cold blooded. I believe you will find that most people who have visited the shop would class it as one of the best in the country, especially for their varity of stock, customer service and their knowledge of all things reptillian.
> 
> I agree with the opinions of royal gecko and many others I have spoke to that you are infact an owner/member of staff at a "rival" shop. If this is the case then you are a very petty childish individual.
> 
> Could you please explain why it is you are trying to bring down the very good name of a shop which has taken many years of hard work to get to the respect and reputation it has now? Or better still, as my taxes are paying you to sit at home on the net slagging people off, why dont you pop down to the shop tomorrow morning, lets say around 11? that way I can introduce you to the guys in the shop and we could discuss what you feel the problems are and I am sure they would be more than happy to explain anything to you or straighten out any problems.
> 
> All the best
> Ryan



all i can say is.....:notworthy:


----------



## achillobator

i've been going to cold blooded for years for my herps and won't go anywhere else, i get on well with all the staff especially paul who is always so helpful. i moved to scotland nearly 6 yrs ago and i still travel down to get my herps there, my most recent being an albig in 2007. i often phone up to see what herps are available and if i have a question i phone too. i think they're fantastic :no1:


----------



## kettykev

I have been there a couple of times,the last being a month ago.It is a good shop but I was disappointed with the snakes on offer.Obviously it is a business and so has to stock what is in fashion but it did seem to be mainly Beardies and Royals.There were a few others but they were locked away in small tubs and hard to see.


----------



## YummyMummy04

Just my opinion BUT... I dont find Cold Blooded over priced and even if they were few pounds more i would rather pay that to buy a healthy reptile with caring staff who know their stuff and are very knowledgable than from a numpty pet owner who hasnt got a clue about the pets they sell and give out poor care advice which happens a lot as we see on these forums.

I still think Cold Blooded is one of and prob the best reptile shop in this area by far. I have been to alot in this area (Essex mainly) I have never heard a bad thing said about Cold Blooded apart from Gila and couple rival pet shops on here but never from a actual customer! 

By the way not being horrible here tho mate but i understand you had car crash and suffered serious injuries but if your well enough to travel round to reptile / pet shops them surely you would be well enough to do some form of work???? office based / sitting down what ever your needs are. :whistling2:


----------



## ratboy

I went in to cold blooded for the first time yesterday.

Very impressed.


----------



## Steve

I've purchased my last dozen or so reptiles from the guys at CB, its also my first port of call if I'm after something more tricky. A trio of red phase candoia Aspera and a pair of defrost feeding 7ft Boiga dendrophila being a couple of great buys in last 6 months. Not to mention various corns, A pair of anery het snow Kenyan Sand Boa's, a female Guyana BCC, Leopard Tortoise ... the list goes on really. Friedly staff and sound advice, what more can I say?


----------



## GILA

As ive said in previous posts its someone who works for them not the actual shop. the 3 main guys are great and know there shit. the person i do not like does not actually work in the shop.

The shop itsself does have the best selection and probably one of the best cared for animals i know.

I used to buy all my stuff from them, until i found it much cheaper online, as you do anything.

And i am not actually allowed to work until the court case is settled or trust me i would. I hate not working!


----------



## pixie_bex

the first posts you was slagging the shop off?? Now you are taking it all back and saying its because you dont like someone who works there/for them??

Childish much??



GILA said:


> As ive said in previous posts its someone who works for them not the actual shop. the 3 main guys are great and know there shit. the person i do not like does not actually work in the shop.
> 
> The shop itsself does have the best selection and probably one of the best cared for animals i know.
> 
> I used to buy all my stuff from them, until i found it much cheaper online, as you do anything.
> 
> And i am not actually allowed to work until the court case is settled or trust me i would. I hate not working!


----------



## Dave-Flames

from reading the posts he didnt really slag off the shop, He slagged off one person. Said its overpriced (which they are on tanks but you never pay anywhere near that ever) and didnt see the point going to the reptile reserve more then once in a short ammount of time as it will be the same animals (i kind of agree with this but then again im just lazy lol)

yes very childish about the slagging off of whoever but after that he's intitled to his opinion good or bad.


----------



## Ssthisto

GILA said:


> As ive said in previous posts its someone who works for them not the actual shop. the 3 main guys are great and know there shit. the person i do not like does not actually work in the shop.


So you're making negative comments *about the *shop *and its attached reserve* because you don't like someone who *doesn't even work in the shop* but works for the people who own the shop?

Just wanted to clarify that.

Gee, I might not like a member of the contracted cleaning staff at the local technical college, but that doesn't mean I should make negative comments about the *college*.


----------



## YummyMummy04

Dave-Flames said:


> from reading the posts he didnt really slag off the shop, He slagged off one person. Said its overpriced (which they are on tanks but you never pay anywhere near that ever) and didnt see the point going to the reptile reserve more then once in a short ammount of time as it will be the same animals (i kind of agree with this but then again im just lazy lol)
> 
> yes very childish about the slagging off of whoever but after that he's intitled to his opinion good or bad.


I agree their tanks are over priced but there again i think most shops viv and tank are. Your shop is too and when my husband asked at your shop last mont for a viv and dim stat it cost more than Cold blooded :whistling2:

The thing with the net is you can always source these things online cheaper if your prepared and can wait for delivery times.

Pet and reptile shops sell the equipment for few more pounds then online shops as i feel they aim at people who impulse buy a rep or pet and or need the equipment immediately rather than wait for few days or week for it to be delivered from online sources.


----------



## Dave-Flames

no i ment the prices listed on the vivs for the animals contained inside lol..

yeah we had some problems with viv builders for a bit and had to charge a bit more. all sorted not and back to decent prices.

also onlines cheaper due to not paying out as much in overheads etc.


----------



## blood and guts

Gila has shown his true colours now, very very sad indervidual it seems:devil:


----------



## leogirl

weird but i like the fact everything in there is "overpriced". once you talk to them the price drops alot. Stops people impulse buying, especially the twits who want an iggy or boa just to look kool infront of their friends, which unfortunately round that area is alot of people.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

me too, i've even seen them putting someone off buying because they don't think they can care for an animal well enough!


----------



## mattscupoftea

It's a wonderful shop. I popped in there today to have another look around, see what's happening/what's changed and had a really nice chat with Paul. What a welcoming, friendly, knowledgeable yet humble man. There were obviously lots of jobs to get done (ever worked in a shop?) but he still had time to chat snakes with me, and there's no price on that. Fantastic shop. The best in the area.


----------



## markt

Brilliant shop! very useful, and nice clean cages. Probably going to be getting a Boa from there in a week or so


----------



## strictly_scales

Went up there last week for the first time- I have only one thing to say...

*CROCODILE MONITORS!!!!!!*


----------



## furgle

neva had any problems with cold blooded ide recomend them to any one !!
AND YES CROC MONITORS !


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham

*Watch out for the clampers opposite!!!*

This is an excellent reptile shop with lots of help and advice.

Please note there is a private road opposite, which they lease from network rail so their customers can use it.

However beware there is a clamping firm on this private road that is cowboy-ish to the point of blackmail.

If you park on the road you have to go straight into cold blooded else they will clamp you!

For example I am a regular at cold blooded and I needed a new bowl and mice so I knew I was going to be buying something from cold blooded and BECAUSE THEY ONLY TAKE CASH I had to walk to the nearest cash point which is on the other side of the church. Five minutes later after purchasing two bowls, mice, and tortoise food I found my car about to be lifted and towed away. I was furious that within 5 minutes my car was clamped and half way onto a tow truck. Half hour on phone to clamping company explaining what had happened they ignored me, it was then that I explained to them that I was a Police officer and that this is blackmail that things only started to happen. Five large men turned up not that I haven’t dealt with these situation before but after speaking to them they change their tune and check the stores CCTV. However if I were a normal Joe public I’m sure they would have ignored me, threatened me, and maybe even assaulted me which is what that seemed to want to do.

The clamping release fee is £200 cash or more by card. (Doubtful this is declared to the taxman)

The tow charge is £400.

And Storage charge is £50 per day.

So if they did take my car I would be looking at a minimum of £650 just to release it that day.

To be honest you are better of parking on the main road for a normal ticket, even in the middle of the road is better, and all that would happen is your car moved to a legal parking space.


Apparently four of his customers were claimed and the clampers didn't even check to see if they were in the store? This happened before my incident but told to at the time of my incident.


----------



## NBLADE

the road isn't leased or owned by cold blooded, its owned by the cafe next door, but cold blooded customers can use it, the clampers will come in the shop and ask if your car is down there, i've been asked a few times and park down there all the time, never had any problems


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham

The road is owned by network rail.

It is leased to cold blooded and sunnys cafe.

And next time you go down there ask and Paul will tell you that they don't always come in and ask.


----------



## Metal_face

i would recomend parking in the pub, just saves the hassle


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham

NBLADE said:


> the road isn't leased or owned by cold blooded, its owned by the cafe next door, but cold blooded customers can use it, the clampers will come in the shop and ask if your car is down there, i've been asked a few times and park down there all the time, never had any problems



Where do you get your information? 

Both Pauls and James say they lease the road from Network rail alongside Sonny's cafe.

It even states that on the signs on the private road of which there are four.

I have put a picture on my profile galleries for you to refer to.

Why don't you ring them and ask if you don't believe me or the picture of the clamping sign? Cold Blooded: 01708 630135.

I have even spoken to the café owner today who got a little tense, stated that he don’t earn no money from the clamping three times even though I wasn’t even asking about that. All I wanted to know is who owned the road so I could put a complaint in towards the owner about clamping company operating there.


----------



## The Fool

Sorry, but this thread is packed full of total bellends!

:lol2:


----------



## Steve

Goat said:


> Sorry, but this thread is packed full of total bellends!
> 
> :lol2:


Winner:no1:


----------



## tegu66

Goat said:


> Sorry, but this thread is packed full of total bellends!
> 
> :lol2:



ah hem i am a stalker not a bell end!


----------



## Faybert

Marvin_Dagenham said:


> It even states that on the signs on the private road of which there are four.
> 
> I have put a picture on my profile galleries for you to refer to.
> 
> Why don't you ring them and ask if you don't believe me or the picture of the clamping sign? Cold Blooded: 01708 630135.
> 
> I have even spoken to the café owner today who got a little tense, stated that he don’t earn no money from the clamping three times even though I wasn’t even asking about that. All I wanted to know is who owned the road so I could put a complaint in towards the owner about clamping company operating there.


Honestly, you need to get a life, I understand you are upset that you were clamped. But my god are you turning this into a person crusade? you could start an oraginsation PIPPCB (that would be Proctection and Information for People Parking at Cold Blooded) And I would imagine people get a little nervous if you march around stating I am a police officer.


----------



## The Fool

Faybert said:


> Honestly, you need to get a life, I understand you are upset that you were clamped. But my god are you turning this into a person crusade? you could start an oraginsation PIPPCB (that would be Proctection and Information for People Parking at Cold Blooded) And I would imagine people get a little nervous if you march around stating I am a police officer.


Sock it to the man!
No, really, lets be kind. I sort of like him really, he has spunk. 

Its just a shame its dribbling down his chin.


----------



## Faybert

Goat said:


> Sock it to the man!
> No, really, lets be kind. I sort of like him really, he has spunk.


 :no1::lol2:

thinking about it he does have a certain passion for the cause, it is to be admired really


----------



## The Fool

Faybert said:


> :no1::lol2:
> 
> thinking about it he does have a certain passion for the cause, it is to be admired really


I heard he dresses as an Admiral, but only in certain clubs and on certain nights :whistling2:


----------



## Faybert

Goat said:


> I heard he dresses as an Admiral, but only in certain clubs and on certain nights :whistling2:


wow what hidden depths :lol2:

any to get back on point, woohoo cold blooded!


----------



## blood and guts

Going back there in the morning, been told they have there nile crocs now so i guess gila was wrong on no change or new stuff to warrent another trip. Plus i love that croc monitor:2thumb:


----------



## X DANIELLE X

*idiots!!!*

Cold Blooded is wicked wouldn't knock it :2thumb: 

But to the fellas on this forum who find it a joke and are childish are obviously as I stated at the top I D I O T S! ! ! If you can't see that some one is clearly just giving you a friendly warning about the clamping when shopping in cold blooded then your dumb! Why do you have to criticise like that? Jealously is a sin what do you do as a job Oh let me think SITTING ON YA ARSE ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY :devil: at least Marvin's job is constructive.

be nice and when you get clamped Marvin can say I told you so!!!


----------



## blood and guts

There new nile crocs are fracking awsome, well worth another visit:2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE

X DANIELLE X said:


> Cold Blooded is wicked wouldn't knock it :2thumb:
> 
> But to the fellas on this forum who find it a joke and are childish are obviously as I stated at the top I D I O T S! ! ! If you can't see that some one is clearly just giving you a friendly warning about the clamping when shopping in cold blooded then your dumb! Why do you have to criticise like that? Jealously is a sin what do you do as a job Oh let me think SITTING ON YA ARSE ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY :devil: at least Marvin's job is constructive.
> 
> be nice and when you get clamped Marvin can say I told you so!!!


 
:lol2: its not the fact that he was giving friendly warnings as you say, i was just making sure people knew the truth, the road does not belong to cold blooded, and is not leased to cold blooded, and it wasnt really the fact he said about the clamping, it was more to do with him stating untrue things as fact and him putting a number plate on an open public forum, and rightly the owner of the car wanted it removed, and the truth about the road revealed. Oh and about the job thing, you have no idea what i do for a living so dont criticise without knowing facts


----------



## Faybert

X DANIELLE X said:


> Cold Blooded is wicked wouldn't knock it :2thumb:
> 
> But to the fellas on this forum who find it a joke and are childish are obviously as I stated at the top I D I O T S! ! ! If you can't see that some one is clearly just giving you a friendly warning about the clamping when shopping in cold blooded then your dumb! Why do you have to criticise like that? Jealously is a sin what do you do as a job Oh let me think SITTING ON YA ARSE ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY :devil: at least Marvin's job is constructive.
> 
> be nice and when you get clamped Marvin can say I told you so!!!


The way I hear it Marvin is a 'plastic' not a real officer, but that is besided the point I wan't suggesting his profession was the problem, more than manner in which he seems to conduct himself. 

And where do you get off judging the worth of my job, whether I sit at a computer, serve fast food or save the lives of sick little babies have no bearing on how worthwhile my work is, everyone in work is paying their taxes and contributing to society. And if you think it really does matter might I suggest you let us all know what you do for work and we can judge just how worthwhile your life is.

Lastly I am never going to get clamped outside Cold Blooded and neither is anyone I am travelling with as I understand the rules and the criteria under which the clampers operate.


----------



## strictly_scales

I'll back this one up- made a trip to Cold Blooded quite a while ago, on the off-chance that it might be good. It was better. I was really impressed- by far the best presented shop I have yet seen, genuinely nice staff, great selection of reptiles, and a fair selection of dry goods. Since then I've made a couple of trips there, and am always remembered by the staff. 

Well worth it...


----------



## chewy86

why do all good things open in essex we need some northern shops that are so widely pimped as the best shop in the uk and so on! do schoold in rainham have like reptile talks everyone seems to have snakes there cool place?


----------



## gizmo77

*cold blooded new shop*

hi cold blooded have a reptile centre now as well its only around the corner from the shop they have 3 big nile croc crystal palace gave them his water monitor little man as well so its worth a look its £2 an adult £1 for kids its worth a look thats even better then the shop


----------



## Crotalus atrox

Just finshed reading this thread, couldnt help but notice no mention of some of the other reptile shops in essex. What about scales and fangs? or smooth and scaly, discus, swallow aquatics. I have been in many petshops including the ones mentiond noahs ark, jungle phase, wiltons and coldblooded. For one reptile reserve is GREAT, if only more people kept their reps like they do. They recently got a new American alligator rolex from dwarf (dangerous wild animal rescue facility) so well worth the visit again. As for petshop wise I find coldblooded to be yes over priced but extremly knowldgeable and fair. Scales and fangs I find to be their closet competitor, their prices, animals and knowledge is great, just less selection. I find discus to be in bit of a poor state, I have mixed views ups/dwns on wiltons, nothing against junglephase glen is great. Noahs ark.... well enough been said about that as is. As for swallows dont bother going to their rayleigh branch; I use to manage the reps their, and got fired for spending more time helping the sick animals then selling the healthy ones. Not a fan of smooth and scaly ive seen live food walking around in his vivs, mixed species living together (which I dont believe in) Poor conditiond vivs, waters etc and the knowledge:bash: Oh and dwarf I can personally vouch for GREAT rescue home.

Sorry about some of the spelling and grammer, wasnt the bright spark at school lol


----------



## blood and guts

Well this thread is about cold blooded, i have visited almost all the essex shops except scales and fangs. Swallows ive never liked and ive herd some shocking advice on reptiles from day one, they should have stuck with fish. Noahs yep enough said, dont want to swear and dwarf again i wont say to much for legal reasons but having seen them at a show and on tv im not a fan. Theres a lot more i could say.

Getting back to cold blooded i be visiting the zoo again next weekend but im avoiding the shop, the varius monitors in stock are just way way to tempting for me.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue

I have to say I visited CB years ago and had alot of problems (wont go into it all cos its not fair to bring it up on a forum) BUT from what I have heard they have really improved and are now classed a one of the best rep shops in essex ( and everyone has a bad day maybe I went there on one of their bad days lol). I am going to go back and have a look soon :2thumb:


----------



## Crotalus atrox

Yea I know dwarf has had it problems in the past, but you should see it now. There has been massive changes. On the owners part, the animals part, the helpers, the setups, the way it is run, everything.



blood and guts said:


> Well this thread is about cold blooded, i have visited almost all the essex shops except scales and fangs. Swallows ive never liked and ive herd some shocking advice on reptiles from day one, they should have stuck with fish. Noahs yep enough said, dont want to swear and dwarf again i wont say to much for legal reasons but having seen them at a show and on tv im not a fan. Theres a lot more i could say.
> 
> Getting back to cold blooded i be visiting the zoo again next weekend but im avoiding the shop, the varius monitors in stock are just way way to tempting for me.


----------



## Metal_face

Crotalus atrox said:


> Yea I know dwarf has had it problems in the past, but you should see it now. There has been massive changes. On the owners part, the animals part, the helpers, the setups, the way it is run, everything.


but it would be nice if they knew how to look after and handle the alligator they were keeping :whistling2:


----------



## antsafc

Hi, does anyone know if this shop has Uromastyx's in stock?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave-Flames

most likely have.. your best giving them a bell.


----------



## Harrymunk

They have some huge snakes, the largest is 24 feet in lenght


----------



## NBLADE

Harrymunk said:


> They have some huge snakes, the largest is 24 feet in lenght


 
21ft : victory:


----------



## Dave-Flames

:lol2:


NBLADE said:


> 21ft : victory:


----------



## boost-boy74

have they got loads of hatchling snakes in? just starting out : victory:


----------



## Dave-Flames

boost-boy74 said:


> have they got loads of hatchling snakes in? just starting out : victory:


yeah a fair few in mate.. mostly 09's


----------



## boost-boy74

Dave-Flames said:


> yeah a fair few in mate.. mostly 09's


thats great thanks buddy - any baby royals?


----------



## Dave-Flames

not 100% but expect so..


----------



## boost-boy74

Dave-Flames said:


> not 100% but expect so..


cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Hulkman2012

*Coldblooded rainham*

Coldblooded rainham is a very nice shop with a huge selection of reptiles, *only thing that does concern me a tad is prices, bearded dragons baby's £65 normal. £95 red!!! I actually brought a red beardy baby for £35 from my local pet shop in Thornwood Essex 5months ago.
The adult beards sell for well over £100 and there of normal colour form.
Also a lot of the monitor lizards in the shop are not for sale.*
I was considering buying a Asian water monitor but was told they are not for sale yet as they have not been fed up enough!! To be honest I was shocked considering this is a SHOP and not a ZOO but it seems to be more like a place were people would go and look at reptiles.
The pythons shocked me most of all there prices left me gob smacked! I own a ball python and I payed £60 CB2012 *it's a sexed female pied het...beat that!!*
Coldblooded wanted £120 for a normal male ball python and £175 for a normal colour female...
I also collect tarantulas*
They wanted £39 for a juvinile curly hair unsexed when they are 1 of the most inexpensive tarantulas around I brought mine for £30 adult female.
P.matalica sling 1cm selling for £95!!!
I got mine from the spidershop for £50 3cm sling......
I may sound as if I'm complaining but I'm just a little put off buying from this reptile shop.
Reptiles are in very healthy looking conditions but the prices are high.
All in all the store is full of a great selection of reptiles and the live food is good value for money but unless u have a bulging wallet everything in this store can be brought at less than half the price if u look around...

Don't take my word for it as its my own review *of the shop and what I consider to be unfair trading prices
It's not intended to cause any offence...

OVERALL*
Lovely looking reptiles good quality live food, not the best of prices I would recommend going to coldblooded as a last resort if planing to buy any sort of reptile, beautiful collection of pythons all sorts of morphs but again you will pay a considerable amount for 1.
If looking for a python look on the net you will find what you are after at a cheaper price...

Hope this helps someone..


----------



## arran7225

Buy cheap buy twice.......

All i can say is it the best shop i have been to, Great animals great staff and i have never questioned any price as they have all seemed fair! 

Paul will always do you a 'deal' on anything so prices on the vivs are generally a guide only.

You only have to sit outside the shop to see the hoards of people leaving the shop with arms full of purchases to see that the shop not only has a huge army of loyal regular customers but also has others like myself who do a 87 mile round trip just to pick up live food for the geckos. 

In summery i wouldn't shop anywhere other than cold blooded (even if it does mean i have to use the dartford bloody crossing to get there) 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

